# Rat Breeders



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey ;D

I was just wondering if maybe I'm having some bad luck with breeders. 
Rewind a few weeks, I decided I was going to get two rats, my first rats, and after I've done loads of research and it seems like the best option would be to find a rat breeder, to get the best possible experience. There were two that I found nearby via a Google search, one being Stovokor Rattery, and David Hall, a private breeder.

So anyway I email Stovokor Rattery, and filled out Laura's _huge_ questionnaire, it took so long T_T
Weeks passed after that, I eventually decided, because I hadn't gotten a reply to that email, that maybe she hadn't got it, despite the email having confirmed as being sent. So, I copied and pasted the same message and questionnaire, and again sent.
So by now, after still not receiving a reply in about two weeks or so, I think that maybe her Hotmail isn't working, so I found her Facebook page and asked whether her Hotmail was active, and replying to emails, noticing at the time of me writing it that her last Facebook post was 15 hours prior, that had me feeling quite ignored. She also seemed to be picking and choosing who she replied to, not giving out her address to even BUYERS, who still couldn't even guess where in the heck she was located at, her only replies to them asking was "Nearby Wigan" which obviously would be no help! :l
After a couple of more days of no replies, even to the Facebook message I put on her wall (she was actively posting still and just ignored the message), I decided after all this hassle and being ignored, I was going to find another breeder, if this woman was acting all high and mighty about who she chose to sell her rats to. I know she loves her rats but she made it very clear in her questionnaire that she is very VERY overbearing with her rats, has to know everything about them even when they're not technically hers anymore - basically, if she didn't like you or your looks, you weren't getting one of her rats unless she explored you further. That's the impression I got anyway off of her site.
After a waste of my time I decided to leave a very blunt message in reply to myself saying it didn't matter anymore, I would find another breeder. She replied back shortly after, surprise surprise, saying she hadn't got any emails off of me, which I find highly unlikely due to the fact I sent her THREE of them, two to her Hotmail and one to her Gmail.
So after I gave a rather truthful reply about her rattery being the worst I had come across (allbeit the first too), I noticed she had deleted the entire comment, and I know exactly why too, because it made her rattery look bad, glaring on the top of her Facebook wall to new customers. It took me a while to get over the frustration of that, but instead just ended up making a status, after all, she couldn't delete that ;D

So now onto David Hall, who is a lot closer to me, yet didn't have a website or even a phone number on pets-classified, where I found him, advertising that he was breeding silver Dumbos. So I email, and he surprised me by emailing me straight back within an hour or so, I was really thinking, wow, I might actually buy some rats off this guy!
We set up a blunt conversation, he seemed quite obsessive with wanting to know EXACTLY where I lived too, it was really weird, and I was guessing he would be giving me his details too, nope. After we had agreed on him selling me two young sibling rats of any gender, I didn't hear from him for another few weeks, so, due to my little experience with Stovokor, I decided I'd email him once more and ask if he was still interested in selling me the two ratties.
Seems like he's done a Laura and isn't replying to me now, and I'm just about giving up with breeders U_U everyone says how it's better to get breeders' rats, yet I can't even get a hold of any of them to actually get the rats! At least at pet stores I'd be able to actually KNOW I was getting rats without this whole weird act they were all putting on.
/rant

I don't know if this is just my bad luck or what, and I'd really appreciate someone to give me some advice, because my parents are saying I should just think about giving up on the rat breeders after that experience with them and just buy from a pet store to get it over with, but there's that little nagging in my mind about it. There's so many people saying to me rat breeders are the best and how I should buy from them, yet I've exhausted the only two that are nearby where I live and it seems I'm not going to be buying from either.

Thanks for reading all that, it's been festering for a while on the back of my mind and I just had to get it out somewhere, where else than here, right?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe look for Rescues.

I've had bad experience with breeders. One breeder here who I will not mention her name because I don't want her getting any attention was so rude to me. She assumed the worst of Me even when I had written things very clearly. She probably didn't even read it. After a few more emails she even used some Very strong language towards me, which I will not repeat. Let's not talk about the fact she charges $100 for a Single hairless or Manx rat (I'm sure now many know who I'm talking about). But only $20 or so for a "normal/plain rat". Luckily she is not on the breeders list on here.

If your willing to travel far though you can find some very nice breeders. I'm actually prepared in the future to travel basically half way across the country to a very nice rattery who I talked to and she is extremely nice and takes good care of her rats. Finding a good breeder is Like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. Trust me, even some the breeders on the list on here I don't like from experiences with them. I guess the same could be said for Rescues but I don't have any rat rescue stories.


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Rescues seem like a good idea, though I'm unsure where I'd find any, I actually volunteer at a rescue place but all they have are dogs and cats right now, they never really get any rats and I'd definitely be at the front of the queue for adopting. I really haven't heard of any around here though, maybe I'll have a good search around.

Wow ;o how nasty! At least I'm not alone like it seemed before though. That's such favouritism on her part though :/ Sorry that happened to you U_U

It does seem that way, it's a good description for it, breeders being needles in haystacks, haha so true.
If only I could travel, I'm still learning to drive right now and I'd feel quite harsh forcing my parents to drive me so far to pick up some rats, they don't share the same love as me for them, they'd rather me just pick up some from the pet shop to get the whole drama over with.
I had contacted a few people online who live in the UK, on sites similar to preloved, no replies there either, there were some rescue rats on there that I had contacted them about but obviously they must have had other ideas I guess


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Best way to convince them. Find a breeder in a place they want to go. That's what I'm doing. My mom says that if I can find a breeder in Utah or Colorado I like we can go. sadly all of them I hate or are wary of. The only ones in the country I've found I've liked are in like Oregon and Illinois, which luckily is near other good vacation areas.

Just search on the internet for Rescue in your area or country. you can maybe see if someone can arrange a transport if needed.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> if this woman was acting all high and mighty about who she chose to sell her rats to. I know she loves her rats but she made it very clear in her questionnaire that she is very VERY overbearing with her rats, has to know everything about them even when they're not technically hers anymore - basically, if she didn't like you or your looks, you weren't getting one of her rats unless she explored you further. That's the impression I got anyway off of her site.


Honestly I would probably act the exact same way if I were going to breed. I think any responsible breeder would. You kindof have that responsibility to find the very best home for those babies and if that requires making people jump through hoops so you know they are worthy then so be it! And as a pet owner I know I would gladly jump through hoops to get a pet I really wanted. Isn't it worth it? And it would make me feel better about the pet knowing the breeder cared so much for its welfare.

I think the rest of your post you may just be taking personally. While they could be ignoring you, they may have just gotten busy. In an ideal world I would be spot on when replying to people asap but often I can't or don't. Sometimes I save an email for when I have time to write a proper response and then forget. Even more so right now with it being the holiday season, making plans and such it can get nutty. 

My point is that you can't possibly know so why assume the worst? Just makes life more stressful lol. I would just let it go and move on. 

I don't live in the UK but you may want to try http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk it is uk based so they may be able to direct you to other breeders, rescues to some rats needing homes.

I noticed you mentioned your parents, did you mention your age to the breeders? They may also not wanted to deal with someone underage. Maybe have your parents contact them?


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Best way to convince them. Find a breeder in a place they want to go. That's what I'm doing. My mom says that if I can find a breeder in Utah or Colorado I like we can go. sadly all of them I hate or are wary of. The only ones in the country I've found I've liked are in like Oregon and Illinois, which luckily is near other good vacation areas.
> 
> Just search on the internet for Rescue in your area or country. you can maybe see if someone can arrange a transport if needed.


Could you message me the name of the reputable breeder in Oregon? I already have a pair of girls, but I live in Portland, so it could be good to know in the future


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Try preloved.co.uk to find rescues. rehomes or oopsies 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/list/3362/rodents.html?keyword=rat


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

moonkissed said:


> I noticed you mentioned your parents, did you mention your age to the breeders? They may also not wanted to deal with someone underage. Maybe have your parents contact them?


I'm actually 20, it probably came off that I was underage and all in that way.
Maybe I am taking it personally, but in my opinion if someone has time to update Facebook numerous times then they have time to actually reply to people, which she was and wasn't doing, picked and chose.


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> Try preloved.co.uk to find rescues. rehomes or oopsies
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/list/3362/rodents.html?keyword=rat


Hmm, I may do that, though most of the reason I haven't is that I actually found David Hall on a site similar to that one, I had contacted loads of adverts yet David was the only one to reply ._.
I haven't heard back a single thing from the many others, I actually just went around two sites and contacted all the rat breeders, even the ones further away in the UK, as well as a few rescues, yet only one replied, which happened to be the one closest. I found Stovokor on the same site.
Which was why I did wonder whether it was just me having bad luck.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Stokovor can be a little hard work at times, she means well but isn't for everyone and can be difficult if she takes a dislike to someone.

Roughly where are you based in the UK. I know quite a lot of breeders, might be able to point you towards a more approachable one. Plus do be careful, there are some not so good breeders in the UK who really don't breed responsably. Also bear in mind you may have to wait a bit for the right rats, my group of ratterys has just had 3 litters between us, yet we've sorted homes all 30 plus babies from our waiting list, and I think our questionaire is probably worse than stokovor lol (admitedly our list is now v short but we will get more for next spring). Some of those people have been waiting for getting on for a year now, admitedly our spring litters last year ended up far smaller than useual but that can happen.

Also be prepared to travel a little if needed, the right rats, and breeder, are well worth it. There's a handy network of rat shows that cam help. I've got rats from London and Lincoln via shows in Newcastle and Preston before.

In terms of rescues check out Manchester rodent rescue, its run by a lady called Cynthia and she's lovely, she also always has many rats in need, including babies regularly.

If you want to stick with a breeder try and get along to a show or visit some. It's well worth going for someone you click with and then working from there. If you get it right you can get a really good rat friend, or in some cases be part of a broader rat family. It's a great support network when things are tough or you need help and advice.


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you Isamurat  I'll check those out.
I'm in the North-west, Preston.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Check out honeduke rats, I know she's got a couple of rats mated up at the moment and the are really fab parents (especially frog, I love that girl). There's also kabbas rats in Manchester that's relatively nearby, I've had rats from there before. Also If you don't mind waiting Lisa and Lloyd from my team will be having some litters in spring next year. Lisa is based in Lancaster and called lovecraft rats. Her rats are brill, in fact I'm due 2 from her recent litters, just been down to meet them yesterday.

Your handily based in one of the places we regularly have shows. There's a show there down for 13th April next year if you fancy it. Well worth a visit. Check out www.neratsociety.com


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

How many of you are actually in the UK? I'm in Kent and couldnt find any rescues or breeders when I got my rats actually tell a lie there was one who lived on his own in Rochester but all the rest were in like linconshire and manchester!!! Does any one know any where in Kent that breeds rats? I found breeder lists but it was the same as you said I emailed them back in like June now and still to this day not one reply!!!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

There's a lot of breeders out there, many though have fairly busy lives. Often how you approach them can make a difference. I tend to respond pretty quickly either way but dont get many enquiries as I don't breed often and live in the middle of nowhere lol. However I respond a lot better to questions and a well filled out application form (even if the filling out has more questions than answers) than an email saying 'how much for 2 rats' or 'when will you have dumbo girls'. A lot of your larger scale breeders get many of these emails every week and can get a bit fed up and then overlook the legitimate ones. Putting lots of info, sounding enthusiastic and such helps, so does actually meeting the breeder if you can find a local show or rat meet. Finding the right breeder helps too, I've had rats from breeders I wouldn't go back too, not because the rats weren't wonderful, or that they weren't ethical, but because I like to rave about my rats and want someone who likes that in return. Some breeders just want the important info and to know there rats are in a good home and that's a bit cold for me. It's well worth speaking to a few, maybe getting to know them on forums and the like, most UK breeders are on the nfrs forum (members only) or fancy rats forum.

Just wondering if you contacted rivendell stud, she's based in Kent and is a fairly major breeder here in the UK. She doesn't really do email enquiries though, but give her a ring and she is really helpful.

In terms of rat breeders I really know well down south though a bit further a feild I would recommend zephyr in Cambridge, brilliant licky loving rats. Valiance rats in London are brill too, if a little insane, just lost my last Valiance boy and he was really lovely. Eximius rats in Lincoln is one of my team and so I obviously really rate him and his rats, as there part of the same family (and I currently have 3 eximius boys), well worth the travel. There's some more but my knowledge of UK geography is limited the further south you get lol.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Nickel tour... we raise our rats to be shoulder rats to the best of their capability. There's nothing we can do that's going to get any breeder to sell us a rat unless they know us. 

Of course it's funny how the few breeders we've met have loved our rats and fawn all over them, at least one has called our big girl amazing and the "most well adjusted" rat she's ever seen. Sure, after that, I've had offers to adopt but our heart and home was full at the time. In person, if you already have successfully raised a few rats and breeders know you and like the results of your methods, they might bend their rules, but mostly, even I admit that my methods freak people out until they see the results and try them for themselves. 

So knowing full well that I'll never satisfactorily fill out a questionaire... I still have no problem getting rats. People that know me offer me their "best, most outgoing" rats to become shoulder rats and there's the local pet shop feeder bin where I can select from the most wonderful little critters that desperately need homes. I'm even allowed to rummage through the rat bins unsupervised, including the baby rat bins behind the counter.

Honestly, my very best rats came from the feeder bin as just wiened little fuzz balls that barely filled my hand. They call them fuzzy rats, and they charged about $2.49 to $2.95 each. My pet shop often has a huge selection that includes commercial rats as well as customers accidental litters, as well as breeder surplus, they are very big in the snake food trade. Yes, it's a pig in a poke, you don't know anything about your rat's history... and a friend has two boys from the feeder bin and one is getting tumors, but they are both well over 4 years old. I've had 4 feeder bin rats and none has ever seen a vet (knock on wood). Maybe because we're just good at picking healthy, active animals, or perhaps the majority of rats in the bin really are that high quality, but I've done very well. 

Sure breeder rats that have been properly wiened and pre-socialized are about the best buy you can get, but fuzzy rats that are wiened aren't far behind, sometimes even better. If you absolutely have to buy an adult rat from a store, play with it at the store for at least 15 minutes, if it's friendly and sociable there, you have a better than even chance of success, but you will still have to socialize the rat properly. And if the people at the store put on thick gloves and try to plunk a squirming rat into a carton by it's tail and offer it to you... run, don't walk away.

Sometimes when we took our big girl to events for handicapped children, people have a tendency to remark that an animal like her must be very expensive and ask us what kind of a rat she is. I correct them by explaining she is priceless, but only cost $2.49 and in all honesty she started out life as the "snake food" kind of rat... You should see the jaws drop. 

My other rat is a high white also rescued from a feeder bin, (she was never raised as snake food, but as there were only two survivors from her litter, she got culled for snakefood) and after 7 months of neglect she's still a great rat. Poor thing is so beautiful that everyone wants to grope her when we take her out, so she rides under my coat when people are around, never being handled makes her very shy around people and although she'll follow us around like a puppy indoors, she still can't get her head around hugs and cuddles with humans. If you adopt an older rat, even a very nice one it comes with emotional luggage.

Don't blame the breeders, they do what they feel is right... Just remember there are billions of cute little innocent fuzzy rats in the world that need a good home - no questions asked other than "What kind of a snake do you own?". Believe it or not, some people even still raise wild rats as pets with excellent results. 

I'm going to take a huge leap of faith here... but if we surveyed all of the people on this list as to where they got their rats, I'm pretty sure that there aren't more than a very few members on this forum that haven't had at least one wonderful rat that didn't come from a breeder. So go out and find your first rats, start out with craigs list and try to find an accidental litter, then try a local pet store that breeds or raises their own as pets or food... only go to the chain shops as a last resort... Unsocialized adult rats are where most of the problems begin, but even among those there are a few notable winners with great personalities to start out with.

Best advise from the peanut gallery... As to the politics of supporting the evil pet industry... get your perfect ratties first and feel guilty later. Your rattie won't hate you for saving it from a python and somehow you will still be able to sleep at night knowing your new best friends are close by. Screw the industry by making your own cage or blending your own food... 

Best luck


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I just noticed you are in the UK, I suppose things might be different there, but I'm sure there are similar outlets to our US craigs list and local petshops that sell or breed rats for pets for food... The principle remains... find a baby rat and raising it your way is nearly as good as finding a good breeder.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Over in the UK it's illegal to sell live food. They can only sell F/T or they have to raise their own.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Stay on topic please folks!


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys  x


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've got my pet shop boys now but for next time  x


----------

